

Ask HN: Are there opensource alternatives to backend services like Parse? - Ecio78

There are many useful services for building web and mobile backends (Parse, Kinvey, StackMob, Storage Room and others). 
Does anybody know if there are opensource solutions than can be used to self-host a simple backend? Of course I'm not expecting something with the same level of features (i.e. without notifications), and I know you can code a very basic backend with Sinatra, Flask and so on, but  I'd like to know if an opensource user/data backend administration with relevant API exists.
======
latch
I wrote mogade, which is a leaderboard/achievement/stats service. It's open
source (<https://github.com/mogade/mogade-server>) and hosted. I don't know of
anyone hosting their own; everyone uses mogade.com (maybe because it's free).

As you say, building something with the basic features of Parse is trivial.
And, if you tailor it to your app, you can get a much cleaner API and better
performance. I've wondered how parse will scale as long as it allows ad-hoc
queries on unstructured data.

FWIW, I wrote the WP7 Parse library, just to get familiar with the service.

I'd be game for writing an open source implementation using ruby or node.js, I
just wonder if there's really any market for that. It seems to me that if you
want to go through the trouble of hosting it yourself, you'll spend the week
or so to build your own. Otherwise, you'll use Parse.

